# Stocking my 250 gallon CA/SA aggressive tank



## JonathanN (Jun 4, 2018)

hi, I got a custom made 250 gallon tank, it is quite long and the actual shape of the tank has weird angles perfect for scared fish to lose the lien of sight. Anyway I wanted to have some beasts in there, I was thinking a pair of Red tiger cichlids, a Jag, a red devil, a pair of green terrors, and a Texas cichlid. but I want one or two more cichlids that will be beautiful but yet big and ferocious like the Red tiger or green terror any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## JonathanN (Jun 4, 2018)

maybe a dovii?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Any chance you can post the dimensions of the tank or provide a picture?


----------



## FunkyFish (May 26, 2018)

Festae, urophthalmus, caquetaia spectabilis. I believe those all stay in the 14 inch range, which is plenty big for a 250. Dovii get huge. I love them, but I dont know that Im a fan of putting them in a 250.


----------



## JonathanN (Jun 4, 2018)

DIMENSIONS- it is 12 feet long, the 8 foot section is 2 feet wide and there is a 16 inch wide 4 foot section that I will be putting tons of hiding spots and caves and holes for the smaller cichlids that are being bullied and what not and its is 2 and a half feet tall


----------



## JonathanN (Jun 4, 2018)

My bad everyone, plans have changed and it will be a 500 gallon tank, now what are your thought, I want some big boys in here


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

That's a nice big tank for sure. Its still not massive when considering stocking a mix of killer cichlids. Any one of Jag, RD or even a mating pair of Motas can do heavy damage to almost any other fish if they take a notion. I suggest forgetting Green Terrors, they are far below the Centrals for tough and all round mean. GT will get cleaned out most likely. What works best for your ideas is a single beast that can claim the tank, and several other sub-dominant fish that pose no threat to the tank boss. Buuut.. its always a gamble mixing aggressive, territorial cichlids, even in 12ft and 500g. Nobody can say such and such will work, or something else wont. You mention Dovii.. that tank would be a good home for a pair or even a single monster male. Visitors not welcome. For the best insight into how to keep the big meanies, peruse Guapote Mel on YT. Nobody does it better.


----------



## FunkyFish (May 26, 2018)

i can only go off my experience, and as stated, individual fish do vary, however dovii don't end up mixing well with anything for long ime, and I certainly cant say 12 foot is more than one is willing to claim as his own. Their attitude seems to be as stated "visitors not welcome". Keep in mind 12 feet is 6x the body length of a large dovii, and I would think nothing of a 3" fish claiming 18" square. Its kind of why I prefer smaller fish these days, there's a greater chance of watching close to their natural behavior in the confines of an aquarium.


----------



## Larhonda (Jun 11, 2018)

I believe those all stay in the 14 inch range, which is plenty big for a 250


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

With a 500 gallon tank I would say that a Dovii with other cichlids would work. An example of this is GuapoteMels twins 500 gallons he has multiple dovii in with other mixed cichlids. You can look up his channel on youtube that might give you ideas on some stocking.


----------

